

Show HN my weekend project: Paranoid Browsing - Xodarap
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/paranoid-browsing/hnfdeaekggfbgjljcfdbfdhffoeopmbe/

======
drunkenmasta
this is cool. anything like it for Firefox? edit: looks like there is one
called "Trackmenot" but that it has not been updated in a couple of years.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/trackmenot/?s...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/trackmenot/?src=search)

~~~
Xodarap
I don't know of anything else for FF, but it's [open
source]([https://github.com/Xodarap/Paranoid-
Browsing](https://github.com/Xodarap/Paranoid-Browsing)) and in Javascript, so
I assume a port wouldn't be too hard for anyone who knows the FF add-on model.

